

Call Your Mother: Be better about keeping in touch with friends and family - joecasson
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tidbyt.callyourmother

======
joecasson
TL;DR: It's Mother's Day. Forget this app and give her a call.

Some context:

I sucked at remembering to call my mom during college.

Not that I didn't want to or didn't care, I just plainly forgot. Calendar
events didn't work, because sometimes I did contact her that day, and was
notified to call her anyway. And what about all my other friends? How was I
supposed to remember to keep in touch with them? I needed something easy,
automatic, and scalable.

So, I made Call Your Mother. It intelligently and automatically reminds you to
get in touch with the people you care about. Never go stretches of time
without calling or texting your family and friends again.

*Note: You could definitely label this as self-promotion, but it's free, has no ads, and has legitimately helped me be better about contacting people. Just wanted to share the tool, especially since it's Mother's Day. :)

